# Problem mit WLAN D-Link DWL-G520+ und T Sinus 1054 DSL unter Suse 9.3 Pro



## Moppel1306 (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir jetzt schon die 3. Nacht mit oben genannten Komponenten und meinem Suse Linux Pro 9.3 um die Ohren geschlagen und bekomme diese Kombination einfach nicht zum laufen.

So weit ich das erkennen kann, wird die Karte einwandfrei erkannt (mit Kwifi kann ich ein Netzwerk erkennen) komme aber leider nicht auf meinen Router.

Meine Router-Konfiguration ist wie folgt:

Verschlüsselung: WEP 128bit
MAC-Filterung: ein (ja die Richtige MAC ist eingetragen )
Internetzugang: via PPPoE (läuft auf allen meinen Windoof-Rechnern ohne Probleme
LAN-Gateway: 192.168.2.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
DHCP-Server: aus
Domänenname: DOMAIN.DE
SSID:WLAN
Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit: auto
Grundgeschwindigkeit: 802.11g
Kanal: 11
NAT: ein
DDNS:aus
UPnP: aus

Meine Netzwerkkarte ist wie folgt konfiguriert:

D-Link ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
mit Adresse 192.168.2.3 konfiguriert (statisch)
Netwerkgerät: wlan-id-00.......
Hostname: CLIENT2
Domainname: DOMAIN.DE
Nameserver1: 192.168.2.1
Standardgateway: 192.168.2.1
IP-Weiterleitung: aktiviert
Name der Hardwarekonfiguration: bus-pci-0000:00:0f.0
Modulname: acx_pci
MTU: 1454
Geräte-Aktivierung: beim Systemstart
Benutzergesteuert: Ja
Firewall-Zone: Externe-Zone
Betriebsmodus: verwaltet
ESSID:WLAN
Authentifikationsmodus: Verwaltet
Schlüssel-Eingabeart: HEX

Ich hoffe da kann irgendjemand was mit Anfangen und mir sagen, was da falsch Konfiguriert sein kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...


----------



## voelzi (22. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mir bedauerlicherweise die gleiche Karte gekauft.   
Das Problem liegt nach meinen bisherigen Erkenntnissen auf Seiten der D-Link Karte. Die Firma D-Link sowie Texas Instruments halten die Linux-Gemeinde anscheinend nicht für ein lukratives Geschäftsfeld, jedenfalls werden die notwendigen Infos für die Entwicklung einer passenden Linux-Verschlüsselung (WEP etc.) nicht herausgegeben. Wobei es mich wirklich wundert, da ich die Software ja nicht extra bezahle. Folglich sollte es denen doch egal sein, ob sie ihre Schnittstellendefinition bekannt geben. Zumal sie dadurch eventuell sogar die eine oder andere Karte mehr verkaufen. Andererseits legt diese Art der Geheimhaltung den Schluß nahe, dass mit deren Verschlüsselungstechnik irgendetwas nicht astrein ist. Welchen Grund sollte es sonst für eine derartige Geheimniskrämerei geben? Vielleicht kann mich einer ja aufklären, welche niederen Beweggründe es sonst noch geben kann. Selbst mein dusseliger Daytrek 11Mbit USB-WLAN-Adapter kann unter Linux verschlüsseln. Ich bin echt genervt. 
Aber ein Trost bleibt mir: Anscheinend besteht ein ähnliches Problem bei den 54Mbit Produkten von Netgear. Aber vielleicht hat jemand mit Netgear schon Erfolg gehabt, dan würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen. 

*Kurzum:*
Die Karte funktioniert einwandfrei, sofern du die Verschlüsselung *nicht* nutzt.   

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## LarsT (30. Mai 2005)

Moppel1036, hast du die Firmware der DLINK-Karte instaliert?
Ansonsten könntest du mal in der shell mit root-Rechten den Befehl "iwconfig" eingeben und dann die Ausgabe hier posten. Das wäre zur Fehleranalyse sinnvoll.


----------



## voelzi (30. Mai 2005)

Hast du die D-Link G520+ mit einer WPA bzw. WEB 128 Verschlüsselung unter Suse Linux 9.2 zum Laufen gebracht. Wenn ja, dann wäre ich brennend an einer Lösung interessiert.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## LarsT (30. Mai 2005)

Voelzi, meine Lösung ist nicht umbedingt die idealste und zweitens habe ich es nie anders probiert.
Defacto nervt es mich immer, wenn ich für das Betreiben einer Hardware eine Firmware installieren muß, weil es meiner Erfahrung grundsätzlich nicht ausreicht die Firmwaredateien in das dafür vorgesehene Verzeichnis zu kopieren. Bei der D-Link G520+ sind das mehere Dateien. Trotzdem hatte es nicht funktioniert. Seit kurzem weiß ich warum . Bis auf eine Datei müssen die Dateien so umbenannt werden, das der Dateiname nur Großbuchstaben enthält. Da das ganze in einen Rechner von einem Bekannten steckt, der seinen Rechner beruflich nutzt, hab ich es bei meiner Notlösung belassen: Ich benutze mit Hilfe des ndiswrappers den Windows NDIS-Treiber der Karte.
Eingestellt ist 128bit WEP-Verschlüsselung, WAP hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Da es unterschiede zur Konfiguration von Moppel gibt, es wird zum Beispiel  DHCP verwendet und keine statischen IP-Adressen, und da mir durch andere Quellen bekannt sind, das die Kombination Router-Karte unterschiedlicher Hersteller ab und zu von Bedeutung ist, wollte ich erstmal zusätzliche Informationen haben um die Möglichkeit eines anderen Lösungsweges abzuschätzen. 
Der kwifimanager ist ein hervorangendes Tool, wenn du im Bereich WLAN mit unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen arbeiten mußt, siehe z.B. die Kombination Notebook, Firmen- und Heimnetzwerk, Hotspots, aber zur Fehleranalyse ist es nicht geeignet, da ist die Konsole und entsprechende Befehle geeigneter.


----------



## frankbindzus (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei SuSE 9.3 pro ein ähnliches Problem mit einer HP WL110 die einen Prism II Chip benutzt. Solange ich die WEP Verschlüsselung bei meinen D-Link AP abgeschaltet lasse, geht sie wunderbar. Doch wehe man aktiviert die WEP Verschlüsselung, dann ist Essig mit der Verbindung. Das schein mehr ein Problem von SuSE zu sein, da ich einen anderen Laptop mit der selben Karte und 9.2 verwenden wo dieses kein Problem darstellt. Soweit ich das mit meinen bescheiden Kenntnissen erkennen kann, aktiviert sich die WEP Verschlüsselung sich nicht (Mit dem anderen Laptop konnte ich die SuSE 9.3 per Airsnort auslesen ohne einen WEP Verschlüsselung). Da das ganze erst mit der Version SuSE 9.3 zu einen Problem führt, ist wahrscheinlich etwas mit der YAST Konfig routine nicht richtig.


----------



## Vassili Zaitsev (18. Juni 2005)

Hi
Ich habe das selbe Problem, habe es genauso eingestellt wie mein Vorgänger.

Habe auch schon verschiedene Treiber probiert die ich in einem andren Forum fand, aber ohne erfolg, wie man sieht.

Nun ich habe den befehl iwconfig eingegeben und bekomme folgende ausgabe:


Io:      no wireless extension.

eth0:  no wireless extension.

sit0:   no wireless extension.

dsl0:  no wireless extension.

demnach würde ja keine WLan verbindung bestehen, aber WIESO!


Ich hänge zwa nicht an einem T Router sondern an dem DLink DSL 664GT.

Ich bin echt der verzweiflung nah.

______________________________________-

System:

SuSe Linux 9.2 (Standart Installation)
1x DLink DWL-G520+ Karte PCI


Gruss

Vassi


----------



## frankbindzus (20. Juni 2005)

Nein, dein Rechner hat keine WLAN Karte erkannt und sie nicht installiert. Wenn du über iwconfig diese Meldungen bekommst, dann ist die Konfiguration der WLAN Karte nicht richtig. Am besten die Config der Karte löschen und neu einrichten.


----------



## Vassili Zaitsev (20. Juni 2005)

Hmm, aber er/sie sagt mir doch das er/sie erkannt hat!

jedenfalls zeigt er/sie mir richtig an!

Aber ich versuchs den noch mal!

Mach dann nen edit!


Gruss Vassi


----------



## LarsT (20. Juni 2005)

So wie es aussieht hast du vergessen die Firmware für die Karte zu installieren.


----------



## frankbindzus (20. Juni 2005)

Also, es kann nur eine Netzwerkverbindung als WLAN eingetragen werden und somit konzentrieren wir uns auf die eth0 Verbindung. Wichtig ist das alle Packete die für WLAN wichtig sind geladen sind und korrekt installiert sind. Wichtig ist auch ob deine WLAN Karte von Linux unterstützt wird. Wenn nicht musst du dich mit dem ndiswarper beschäftigen um die Windows Treiber zu nutzen. Wenn iwconfig deine Meldung zu eth0 ausgibt, kann es zwar sein das YAST bei der Konfiguration sagt das es eine WLAN Karte ist und diese auch angeblich konfiguriert, aber dem eben nicht so ist. Wenn YAST deine WLAN Karte richtig konfiguriert wäre, dann wurde iwconfig etwas ausgeben zu den Einstellungen der Karte sagen.
Ich würde mich einmal schlau machen ob deine WLAN Karte überhaupt von Linux unterstützt wird und dann schauen wie man die Karte per Hand konfiguriert kann.


----------



## LarsT (20. Juni 2005)

frankbindzus, wenn yast die Karte erkennt, was Vassili ja sagt, wird sie von Linux unterstützt, nur benötigst du die Firmware für die Karte (je nach Chipsatz der Karte). Ohne die Firmware läuft die Karte nicht, selbst wenn Yast sie konfiguriert hat und iwconfig zeigt die Schnittstelle nicht an.


----------



## frankbindzus (21. Juni 2005)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, eine D-Link WLAN Karte meines Freundes (ich weiß die Bezeichnung nicht genau mehr, aber auf jeden Fall 108 Mbs schnell und nagelneu) hat YAST erkannt und auch mit allen Angaben zu WLAN abgefragt, also Wep Powersafe usw.. Dennoch wird die Karte nicht von Linux unterstützt, was sogar in der Hardware Datenbank von Novell bestätigt wird. Wenn ich dann per iwconfig versuche die Konfig auszugeben kriege ich die Meldung das es sich bei der Schnittstelle um keine WLAN Verbindung handelt. Yast sagt aber das alles okay ist.
Richtig ist, das die Firmenware für eine WLAN Karte geladen sein muß, damit sie funktioniert, aber diese Abhänigkeit löst Yast von selbst und verlangt im Zweifelsfall die CD/DVD nach, sofern es für diese Karte denn eine gibt und für die von mir genannte Karte gibt es keine, da sich noch keiner mit dieser beschäftig hat. Aber weder hat mich Yast darauf hingewiesen, das es keine gibt, noch hat er versucht diese nachzuladen.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Naja man soll sich doch ein Linux suchen das zur Hardware passt ubuntu zB unterstützt glaube ich diese Karte.


----------

